# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Настроение Руслан Гарькавый(из моего)

## magnusstudio

Буду сюда постить свои композиции.Начну с летнего настроя.
Тема навеяна красотой горы "спящая красавица" на Южном берегу крыма в поселке Батилиман. Её вид напоминает очертаниями лежащую девушку.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/735806/

Не судите строго. Хотел успеть всё записать, а на окончательное сведение духу не хватило. Плохая привычка откладывать на потом.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Не судите строго. Хотел успеть всё записать, а на окончательное сведение духу не хватило. Плохая привычка откладывать на потом.


Полуфабрикат... потому и слушается со скукой - утомляет доминирование рояля с монотонностью нюансировки:rolleyes:

----------


## lejla-nau

magnusstudio :flower: 
А мне композиция "Спящая красавица" понравилась!  :Aga:  
Хотела скачать, для прослушивания в дальнейшем, но, увы, не удалось :frown:
И вообще, мне очень нравятся инструментальные композиции. Спасибо!:smile:

----------

